# 1/5 Scale Onroad in Midwest Area????



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Anybody know of any 1/5 scale onroad racing going on in the midwest area. I would like to check these out. I didn't think these cars were raced in the states at all.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

bigron_12r said:


> Anybody know of any 1/5 scale onroad racing going on in the midwest area. I would like to check these out. I didn't think these cars were raced in the states at all.


You should check out the large scale forum on WWW.RCTECH.NET


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

http://molzermoweryracing.com/theshoe.html


minneapolis mn


----------

